# Happy Dancer Rocks!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Turn your speakers waaaayyy UP and enjoy! I think I am becoming a "Hollywood" Mom here .. perhaps I have the newest American Idol  

Approx 5.7 MB: http://www.rims.net/HappyDancerRocks/HPIM1898.AVI
(Do You Love Me from Dirty Dancing)

Approx 6.3 MB: http://www.rims.net/HappyDancerRocks/HPIM1899.AVI
(Do You Wanna Dance)

Approx 6.5 MB: http://www.rims.net/HappyDancerRocks/HPIM1901.AVI
(These Boots Are Made For Walking)

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh my god! That is soooooooo cute, it would be nice if we had a thread just for our babies. How adorable!

Feather


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Those are GREAT!!! Well done, HD's mom, AKA Terry! The second is my favorite! Happy Dancer could lead an exercise video - guaranteed to burn tons of calories!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*Adorable!*

Terry -- Happy Dancer is adorable! What a little bundle of joy.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL, those are too cute and WAY funny Happy Dancer is one feisty and active little squeaker! He really seems to be full of exuberance and energy

Thanks for taking the time to make and share these 3 adorable videos


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Must be my computer but I can't seem to access. I wait and wait and wait...

Sometimes, the show will come up but Happy Dancer doesn't seem to make it. Wait longer???? I am computer illiterate and have NO idea how to fix...


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

that was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo................
cute lol realy great dancer lol. I loved it .

How did you get a video from your windows media player onto this site without having to go to youtube.com or somthing?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shi,

The video files are large and take a bit to load .. you might just need to wait longer. You have to click on the video links that I put in the post here at P-T .. the ones in Picasa won't play.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christina,

I loaded the videos on my own website and put the links here .. works like youtube and others.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Rocks Again*

Well, I think Happy Dancer's dancing days are just about at an end .. s/he is getting too old and much too sophisticated for it anymore .. here's our attempt for today .. much less enthusiasm from the Dancer  but still pretty cute.

http://www.rims.net/2006Apr20-Happy

Video - 6.4 MB: http://www.rims.net/2006Apr20-Happy/HPIM1966.AVI
(Happy Dancing and Lucas Shouting)

Video - 6.3 MB: http://www.rims.net/2006Apr20-Happy/HPIM1969.AVI
(Happy Dancing =without= Lucas Shouting)

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Happy Dancer looks great! Thanks for the new videos, guess he has gotten too old for the dancin'


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Terry, the music videops are just all too adorable. Thanks for taking the time to share them. He did pretty good on that last one too when he was older. Good moves there!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a darling and endearing bird. Happy Dancer is sure growing up now. I bet you hug this one a lot, I know I would... 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

I am on a dail-up internet service... I wish I could see these videos! They take sooo long to load.....


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great videos Terry! Happy dancer is one adorable little pij . Thanks for sharing.

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

jimmyrenex said:


> I am on a dail-up internet service... I wish I could see these videos! They take sooo long to load.....


I guess that is one of the negative things about living in the country, Jimmy. I can't imagine going back to dial up internet in this day and age. Last time my high speed went down for 1/2 day, I had to resort to dial up. MAN, was it slow....you get so used to the high speed then going from that to dial up...what a difference.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Happy dancer looked so cute in tho's videos it looks like he did give one good twist in the last one lol i think hes gonna save his dancing until a pretty female pops by when he gets old enogh since pigeons do boogie or cha cha cha for the females one of my male rollers spins in curcles and jumps and it does realy look as if he needs some music with it  .
But also its kinda like in the human life as kids we jumps and dance even in public but as we get older the music stays only for the dance floor or secretly at home lol.


Great videos keep them comming!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jimmyrenex said:


> I am on a dail-up internet service... I wish I could see these videos! They take sooo long to load.....


Ditto, Jimmy...I have the same problem. However, I don't have to PAY for my service...I'll take the looooong time, thanks...

P.S. I don't live in the country... but a HUGE GROWING area!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy Dancer is such a terrific little character! I see that the dancing has progressed to a more elegant, restrained mode - more head and neck, less flailing of limbs. Love the professional video with Lucas doing the backup vocal!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Happy Dancer is such a terrific little character! I see that the dancing has progressed to a more elegant, restrained mode - more head and neck, less flailing of limbs. Love the professional video with Lucas doing the backup vocal!


 What a kind person your are, Terri  Happy has just reached the age, I guess, where such wild abandon just doesn't happen .. We'll see .. a lot of people have sent me MP3's of things they would like to see Happy dance to .. we shall see. Happy is busy this weekend being the pigeon ambassador at the Pet Expo .. s/he is part of the Lily Sanctuary booth .. http://www.lilysanctuary.org

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Such Talent!

Heck with "Dancing with the Stars" and "American Idol". We can tune in to our little star anytime we want. And he can dance and sing!

What a precious lil bird you have there Terry!

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!

I just had a vision of Happy Dancer with some shiney new tap shoes on.

I had to share it with everyone. Close your eyes and picture it, I guarantee you will start your day with a smile. I did!

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Happy Dancer Reruns*

For Linda and others who couldn't get these the first time:

http://www.rims.net/HappyVideo

The load time for each one is about 2 minutes or less, so be a bit patient. The first one is just Happy Dancer peepin', squeakin', and dancing .. the rest are truly Happy dancing.

Terry

PS: Posting this again since I have redone the page with Picasa2 .. hope these work for everyone .. don't forget to put your speakers on and crank the volume way up.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It was nice seeing them again. Just adorable.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't seem to get movies...what does Happy Dancer look like today?


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- Those are great videos. Brought a smile to my face today. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't seem to get movies...what does Happy Dancer look like today?


Sorry they aren't working for you, Shi. Here's Happy Dancer last month: http://www.rims.net/2006Sep08/target1.html

Terrh


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Did he (? do we know "he"?) ever grow to be a handsome guy! What lovely colors and "designs" as befitting a most talented "dancer!"

Speaks and I say HOWDY!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Thanks for reposting the Happy Dancer videos.

Have no idea why, but it takes about five minutes for them to play for me. But, at least I got to see them! Soooo adorable.....what a little sweetie.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, Happy Dancer is gorgeous. Looks like he is posing.


----------

